

Show HN: Pomodoro timer - xcubic

For the pomodo lovers out there.<p>This is a basic side project of mine to use new knowledge recently acquired (been learning javascript with the codeyear initiative and some jquery here and there).<p>http://mintypt.github.com/pomodoro/
======
dangeur
The pause and continue buttons are broken for me. If I click on a time other
than 25, the pause button breaks. If I use 25, I can pause, but not continue.

~~~
xcubic
Should be ok now :)

------
pearkes
Nice job in adding some personality to bootstrap!

~~~
xcubic
Yeah, I didn't wanted it to look like all the other site sing the bootstrap
out there. :)

------
robwgibbons
Cool idea, but for some reason it counts way too fast in my browser. It
cranked out the 5-minute pomodoro in less than a minute. FYI I'm using Chrome
on Ubuntu

~~~
xcubic
Check it now. Should be working. :) Thanks for reporting this.

